# Atison's betta pro: Is it really that good?



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

For those of you who have it, is it really worth getting this over other foods that are available locally? Also, I'm interested in knowing general information about the pellets (pellet size relative to other foods, how well it floats, etc...) Any information would be helpful. 

Also, where's the best place to get some of it? Is http://www.internationalbettacongress.org good as far as prices/reliability?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

It really is _that good_. It's my betta's favourite food. I have no complaints about it - perfect size (considerably smaller than Hikari and slightly bigger than NLS) and floats for absolute ages.

Since I'm in Europe, they still sell it in chain pet stores here, but if you're in the USA, you can either get it from the IBC or from eBay UK. I've never ordered anything from them before, but IBC definitely has the best price.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

The fish like it but mine sinks fairly quickly?? I have to set it in the water very gently or it just sinks like a rock. It's fine for the sand and bare bottom tanks but I don't use it in the gravel tank.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

Is there really a difference between how bettas react to different foods? My betta eats anything I give him, heartily.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

Moonshadowbettas has a comparison of most betta pellets. It doesnt have all of the information like pellet size/floating, but it's a decent place to start.

http://moonshadowbettas.com/2012/05/22/dinner-time/


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I use the New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets in the mornings, Perseus loves it and it floats long enough for him to get it and munch it down. They will sink if your Betta takes to long to eat it so I feed one at a time.

At night he gets the Bio-Gold Betta Pellets he loves those too and they float for a long time but I always watch as he eats it and only give one at a time. I give him 3 in the morning and two at night with a freeze dried blood worm twice a week or so.


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the aqueon pellets. The pellets sink, but usually stay afloat for a few seconds (long enough for the fish to eat) due to surface tension. You just have to feed one at at a time unless your fish hunts on the bottom as well.

The pellets are really uneven in size, and are often stuck together. This is useful since you can find always find a piece that's the right size, and annoying since you have to separate the stuck pieces. 

On average they are slightly smaller than the Hikari pellets, which always float and are extremely uniform in size.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

Just received an order of Atison's Betta Pro. From what I can tell, my betta loved it. Even though he usually swims down near the bottom after eating, he stayed near the top for a good 10 minutes after he was fed, like he was waiting for more. Never gotten a reaction quite like that before.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine NLS, Aqueon and Omega one betta buffet pellets.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed NLS (grow formula, not betta tho), omega one, betta bites, and attisons (I think it's a slightly different one than the betta pro). With once or twice a week meals of frozen blood worms.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

New Life Spectrum is actually the best IMO. It doesn't have any cheap fillers and wheat flour isn't in the 1st 3 ingredients. I wouldn't get Hikari if I were you. There is an ingredient there that's disgusting.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

I feed my bettas a combination of TetraBetta floating mini pellets, Omega one betta buffet pellets, Atison's betta pro, bloodworms, mysis shrimp, and daphnia. The pickiest betta i have, will only touch two of those: Atison's betta pro, and omega one. he wouldnt eat anything else, thats how i ended up with so many types of food


----------

